# "Jonboat" help, please.



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Looking for a 14 to 16 foot jonboat to use for bullynetting. I'm undecided on tiller or remote steering at this point, so feel free to guide me which would be better. This boat will also be used for some bass fishing in So. Fla. and maybe a flats fishing trip every once in a blue moon. I've got some underwater lights for the bow and I'll equip the boat with a small 12V trolling motor as well. 

So far I know of Alweld, Lund, Starcraft, and Tracker boats. What others are out there? Does anyone on here have an aluminum boat setup for what I need? Do you know of any boats for sale? Feel free to give any advice!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go with a tiller and leave the floor open.

Brand is not important - construction is. Only look for hulls that are welded (no rivets).


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Any aluminum can that floats. All welded or riveted. Just make sure it has a working bilge. Most folks that run Jon's don't go out on those "windy" days. A tiller model is much more fun and does leave more room for beer, nets, and more bodies. Triton makes a great 1436 model that's bullet proof for a while.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Check out SeaArk, Lowe, Triton, Alumacraft, WeldBilt, War Eagle...

Tiller or side console is personal preference. In a jon, I prefer a tiller, I like the handling, simplicity and open cockpit. Either would work for your intended use.

As far as welded vs riveted, I believe both have advantages.  Welded boats are typically built with heavier aluminum. (.080 or .100) They will last longer and wont leak at all if taken care of (not to say a riveted boat will always leak either).  Their weight will also make your ride a little better and if you ever plan on using a mud motor you have to get a welded hull.

On the other hand, my current boat is a riveted Lowe 1648. It is significantly lighter (275lb hull weight) than almost every welded boat of the same size.  It was also less expensive.  It has a completely flat bottom and floats in basically nothing.  I will way that my welded Tracker Grizzly 1448 flat bottom rode a bit better but it was heavier and drafted more. (400lb hull)

If extremely shallow water is not your main concern, I'd look at semi-v hulls and if you can swing the price of the extra two feet, get a 16'. 

Most builders will have an option for a bow mounted trolling motor bracket and if they dont one could easily be fabbed for your boat.

For stability, I would look for a hull that is at least 40 inches wide at the bottom.

If youre looking at a new hull your starting point is probably a 1436 for around $800 all the way up to a welded 16 with a side console that would probably be about $5k depending on brand.

My current jon is not specifically set up for bully netting or bass fishing but it could do either well.  I rigged it to fish extremely shallow and pole easily.  It could also be for sale soon, pm me if you would like more info.

My old Tracker Grizzly 1448 Welded w/ 15hp Yamaha 2 stroke


My current Lowe 1648 w/ 25hp Yamaha 2 stroke



If you have any other questions let me know. I did a lot of research before I pulled the trigger on the Lowe and might be able to save you some time.  The bottom line is you can set these jons up to do just about anything in semi-shallow water. It's all about the hull selection and the way that you rig it. A simple 14-16 foot flat bottom or semi v with a galvanized trailer and a tiller outboard in the 15-40hp range will get you out there and do a fine job bully netting and bass fishing.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Another vote here for the lowe with the v. I had one with a 25 tiller (recommended) and I still regret selling that boat............ :-[


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd sure look at the new saltmarsh hybrid jon/skiff.  I've had mine for a month now and its turned out to more than I expected.  Its quiet, cool and poles great.  Its a full mod V so takes a chop great for its size.  I paid right at $7k for the boat, 20 hp engine, trailer and poling platform.  And you can get it in optional colors.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1393545041/0#0


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

I had a tracker 1648 with a 30 Evinrude tiller.  Absolutely loved that boat and kick myself every time I look at pictures for getting rid of it  :'(.  Here's the setup, had an ice chest / livewell, bilge pump, led interior lights, and 55lb riptide on it.  This boat, in my opinion, was built really well.  Served it's purpose for me of running in the bay on light chop, rivers, and the shallow marshes of Louisiana.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I have repaired, restored, modified and otherwise fiddled with more aluminum boats than I can remember.  I've worked on Lowe, Duracraft, Alumacraft, Seaark, Tracker, Grumman, etc., etc.  Riveted boats will leak and frequently crack at ribs and stringers after any significant exposure to salt and pounding in chop.  Many welded boats will also suffer from corrosion and cracked welds.  The one hull that stands out as far superior to others in terms of quality of construction and durability is Seaark.  It is very rare to see any kind of structural failure with a Seaark.

My advice:  Run a tiller.  Lighter, more responsive, less space occupied, and all-around just more manly.  The best 16' jon I've ever encountered is the 1660 Seaark, and I'm not just saying that because I have one for sale.  I have two Seaarks and really need to sell one.

http://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/4518971022.html


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice boat Vertigo. My dad owned a 1448 SeaArk as well. They are definitely top of the line in my opinion. That Grizzly is set up very well too.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Did some research on the brands mentioned so far.

In: Alweld 1648 VZ, Lowe RX 1650 DLX, Sea Ark DXS 1652 DKLD, Tracker Grizzly 1548 Sportsman, War Eagle Sportsman 648 LDV, and maybe the Saltmarsh Skiff 16 when it comes into production. I'm trying to stick with aluminum boats for now, but if it's anything like their 14 footer I'm interested.

Out: Alumacraft, Alumaweld, Duracraft, Scandy White, Triton, Weldbilt

These are all just personal preference for what I saw with their brand new models. I'm not dissing any brands, I just know what I'm looking for.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't forget that there are a host of builders that can custom make a boat in the exact layout you want if you can't find it mass produced.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

You could build your own. Its not aluminum though...
I have about 5k into it that includes everything except paint. It has full electrical as well, all Blue Sea. All BS1088 Meranti ply and epoxy resin. I did not skimp on any material/products. Its all good stuff. I did get an outstanding deal on the trailer and motor off of CL.
They have designs for 12', 14" and 16'. I have enjoyed the build process. Its definitely not instant gratification though. I've been on it about 5 months and hope to be finished by August. FWC is coming this morning for the inspection.

http://www.bateau.com/studyplans/GF16_study.htm?prod=GF16

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1392306879


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

> I have repaired, restored, modified and otherwise fiddled with more aluminum boats than I can remember.  I've worked on Lowe, Duracraft, Alumacraft, Seaark, Tracker, Grumman, etc., etc.  Riveted boats will leak and frequently crack at ribs and stringers after any significant exposure to salt and pounding in chop.  Many welded boats will also suffer from corrosion and cracked welds.  The one hull that stands out as far superior to others in terms of quality of construction and durability is Seaark.  It is very rare to see any kind of structural failure with a Seaark.
> 
> My advice:  Run a tiller.  Lighter, more responsive, less space occupied, and all-around just more manly.  The best 16' jon I've ever encountered is the 1660 Seaark, and I'm not just saying that because I have one for sale.  I have two Seaarks and really need to sell one.
> 
> http://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/4518971022.html



I think I've seen the 1872 you've got for sale, I love that thing.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> I think I've seen the 1872 you've got for sale, I love that thing.


Thanks, I really love both Seaarks, but the 1872 is really rigged the way I want it and the size makes it more suited to all my activities.  Scallop season is coming, and with an awning, and a swim ladder it's a barge that can accommodate the whole family with food, beverages and lots of stable deck space.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 14, 2014)

New to the forum and researching john boat options for waterfowl hunting and chasing fish here in the Inland Northwest. Three other makers you might consider are Phowler, Edge and Havoc.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

> > I think I've seen the 1872 you've got for sale, I love that thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I really love both Seaarks, but the 1872 is really rigged the way I want it and the size makes it more suited to all my activities.  Scallop season is coming, and with an awning, and a swim ladder it's a barge that can accommodate the whole family with food, beverages and lots of stable deck space.


Yeah it's exactly what I'm looking for but I've got to do it on the cheap, which is proving impossible when shopping for Sea Arks, nobody lets them go for a song that's for sure. I want something big that can still run shallow so it looks like the ideal craft for me. I'll just deal with it riding rough in a chop.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've owned more than a few fiberglass flats boats, and the Seaark 1872 rides just as good in chop or better than most. It's definitely a drier ride than many with lower shear and a seated driving position.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Ok, I've figured out that I want a 16' boat and a tiller motor from 25-40hp depending on which boat I end up. Of course, these would be choices if I decide to buy brand new. I'm also shopping around for used skiffs, but I've narrowed it down to these 5 brand new: Alweld 1648VZ, Lowe RX 1650 DLX, Sea Ark DXS 1652 DKLD, Tracker Grizzly 1548 Sportsman, and the War Eagle Sportsman 648 LDV. I'm gonna continue looking at all the options each boat has and decide from there.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Ok, I've figured out that I want a 16' boat and a tiller motor from 25-40hp depending on which boat I end up. Of course, these would be choices if I decide to buy brand new. I'm also shopping around for used skiffs, but I've narrowed it down to these 5 brand new: Alweld 1648VZ, Lowe RX 1650 DLX, Sea Ark DXS 1652 DKLD, Tracker Grizzly 1548 Sportsman, and the War Eagle Sportsman 648 LDV. I'm gonna continue looking at all the options each boat has and decide from there.



Solid options and good choices. What you hang on the back depends on how you set it up. From mild to wild, keep weight and usability in mind. Looking forward to hearing on what you decide......


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> Ok, I've figured out that I want a 16' boat and a tiller motor from 25-40hp depending on which boat I end up. Of course, these would be choices if I decide to buy brand new. I'm also shopping around for used skiffs, but I've narrowed it down to these 5 brand new: Alweld 1648VZ, Lowe RX 1650 DLX, Sea Ark DXS 1652 DKLD, Tracker Grizzly 1548 Sportsman, and the War Eagle Sportsman 648 LDV. I'm gonna continue looking at all the options each boat has and decide from there.


You do not want a 48" wide 16' boat unless you fish in a swamp.  1652 would be the minimum I'd consider and 1660 is orders of magnitude better with less draft and much greater stability.  I've had a 1652 with a 60 hp tiller and swapped the same motor to a 1660 and the 1660 was actually about 2 mph faster at WOT.  Go as wide as you can find and don't be shy about higher hp with a tiller.  Take the time to trim things right and it will run hands off and be very responsive.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

I didn't even think about the stability of the boat. I'm not a lil' kid anymore riding around in a 12' Starcraft. I'm a short, fat guy and likely will have 3 people in the boat while bullynetting. The last thing I would need is one of my passengers falling overboard, especially if it is my mama or daddy. 

That said, I just looked at the 5 I was interested in and narrowed them down to the Lowe RX 1650 DLX or the Sea Ark DXS 1652 . I like the livewell option on the Lowe better than the Sea Ark, but I like the storage and extra 2" beam of the Sea Ark. 

I'm also gonna register on another forum dedicated to "tin" boats and gather some more input. I'll also see if there are any other brands out there.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Added another builder to the list. Xtreme Industries Classic 1654 T. Anybody have experience with them?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I was at Ankona on Saturday. The saltmarsh 16 is almost done and looks like an awesome hull....


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had a chance to examine a few Extreme boats at a local dealer. The welds are very good and the finish is very clean but I was not impressed with the structural design. It appeared to me that there was not enough beef in the right places to stand up to a life of heavy chop and salt water. I could be wrong, but as far as I know Extreme hasn't been around long enough to establish a track record in this regard.


----------

